# Archery range near Solon



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I recently moved to Solon. Excited for steelhead season but also need to be reat for deer. Anyone know of a good place to shoot my bow? Living in an apartment so no good place there. Need to be shooting.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Punderson State Park has a range...


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I saw punderson. Looks to be about a 30 min drive. How is it? Well maintained? Crowded?


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe a little far but Berlin Lake has a sweet archery range as well.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I doubt if it is crowded but I'm just guessing not an archer. You can hop on the 422 expressway go east 2 exits. ( This is the exit to get off for LaDue too) Than take 44 north to rt 87. Take 87 west about 1 mile and the park is on your left.


You can also "google" Geauga Bowman. They have a range on Sperry rd in Chesterland and they have big game target hunts about once a month it seems. They had a flyer at the local library last week.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

there is a range at tinkers creek st park in streetsboro on aurora hudson rd. i ,ve been there in mornings and no one is there, about 7 bales from 10yds to about 70 yds, but from the stuff left behind on the ground it looks like it,s busy in the evenings, plus the sign said use no broad heads and someone is, cause the 20yd bale is all tore up in the center, always some nuckle head out there that will cause them to close it up..go in mornings if possible.prob 20 min from solon,frost rd exit off of 480..


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I will have to check out punderson and tinkers. Berlin is about 15 from my parents house if I go that far I'll just keep going but it is very nice. Thanks for the INfo guys.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Went to punderson and it's very nice. Nice range all giant block targets and a nice 3d style course through the woods with a couple platforms. Worth the 30 min drive for me. Thanks guys 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

kernal83 said:


> Went to punderson and it's very nice. Nice range all giant block targets and a nice 3d style course through the woods with a couple platforms. Worth the 30 min drive for me. Thanks guys
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Glad to help!


----------

